# Fussel erstellen



## Schwuffel (25. August 2009)

Hallihallo =)

Arbeite jetzt schon etwas länger mit CS3 und wollte nun mal einen Fussel erstellen, jedoch weis ich beim besten Willen nicht wie, und bin bisher auch noch zu keinem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis gekommen! 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir vllt. helfen!

MfG Schwuffel


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Eine Fussel oder so ein kleines Bällchen und soll das irgendwo drauf sein usw usw. Mehr Infos bitte. Mit PS, After Effects, Illustrator....CS3 kann viel sein....


----------



## Schwuffel (25. August 2009)

oh, ja, tut mir leid 

Ich arbeite mit Photoshop cs3 und möchte mir einen beliebig farbigen Fussel auf wießem Hintergrund erstellen =)



MfG


----------



## ink (25. August 2009)

Und somit wurds in richtige Forum verschoben.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. August 2009)

Hi,
also ich würde den mit verschiedenen Pinselspitzen (runden oder ovalen) malen. 
Die Deckkraft varrieren und dann am Rand mit ganz kleinen  Pinselspitzen die abstehenden Fädchen eines Fussels hinzufügen.
Du kannst dir aber auch einfach einen Fotografieren geht schneller  .

Gruß


----------



## Schwuffel (27. August 2009)

Danke, aber genau DAS wars ja, was ich vermeiden wollte 

MFG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2009)

Hi,
aber mal ehrlich wie stellst du dir das den sonste vor wie man einen Fussel erstellen sol?
Nun wa du noch machen könntest wäre die Form mit dem Pfadwerkzeug zu erzeugen und dann das ganze mit dem Weichzeichner zu versehen.
Aber vielleicht findest du ja eine Staubwerkzeugspitze. Aber du kannst ja mit dem selbst geschossenen Fotto dir eine erstellen.
Aber es kommt natürlich auch drauf an welche Größe der Fussel haben soll?

Gruß


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2009)

Vielleicht bekommt man auch mit ein-zwei Grashalmbrushes was hin...Farbe auf grau und evtl noch ein paar Anpassungen...


----------



## Schwuffel (27. August 2009)

Mhh ich werds mal probieren =)


----------



## Sierb (27. August 2009)

kann es sein, dass du keinen Fussel erstellen willst, sondern zu einem Objekt kleine und dünne Fasern hinzufügen möchtest? 
Dafür gibt es sicher Brushes.

Erleuter mal genau auf was für ein Ergebniss du kommen willst?


----------



## Schwuffel (28. August 2009)

Erstmal, schönen guten Morgen 

Also, ich möchte einen Fussel auf einem 1023*1280pxl großem Hintergrund erstellen, damit man ihn ggf. auch als Hintergrund benutzen kann.

Ungefär so, wie den Keks, den ich hier hochgeladen hab, bloß als Fussel! =)



MfG Schwuffel


----------



## Sierb (28. August 2009)

Du hast einen Keks hochgeladen?
Also, ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung was du machen willst. Ein Fussel ist für mich z.B. ein weißer sehr dünner Faden, der auf meinem schwarzen T-Shirt ist.

http://www.gittas-atelier.de/bilder/k_an_fussel_gr.jpg
Sowas z.B.

Ich weiß beim besten Willen grade nicht, was du machen willst

Such mal bitte im Internet nach einem Bild von einem Fussel. Man kann keinen Fussel erstellen weil er nicht mehr als ein kleines Stoffteilchen ist. Und ein Fussel schwebt auch nicht sondern ist auf Kleidung oder sowas.)


----------



## Another (29. August 2009)

Schwuffel hat gesagt.:


> Ungefär so, wie den Keks, den ich hier hochgeladen hab, bloß als Fussel! =)





Sierb hat gesagt.:


> Du hast einen Keks hochgeladen?



Göttlich! Ich kann nicht mehr.... 

Sorry für OT.
Sag ma Schwuffel, ist heut erster April? Wenn du das ding wirklich brauchst, fotografier dir doch einfach deinen Fussel, den kannste direkt neben deinen Keks legen und auf ein Bild bekommen...


----------

